# Aerial speaker update



## class a (Oct 22, 2010)

Last week I went to the Grand opening of Audio Video Therapy in Nashua NH and I got to talk to Michael Kelly of Aerial. The new 6T speaker will be out by the end of the year. He's just waiting for parts to arrive to start production. The cost will be around $6000. Also if you have a 7T the matching CC3c center is out. The Model 9 is discontinued. He will have a new 9T in about 2 years price point will be about $16000. He also said the 5B will remain the same. He feels making a new cabinet will add little to the sound quality and just add more to the cost. Very nice open house by the way they had quite a few reps there including NAD, B&W, Classe, Bryston, PSB, Paradigm, Wharfendale plus others that I just can't remember. Lots of food and drink, overall a very entertaing evening.:T


----------

